# Problem with VPN



## makawao (Dec 1, 2007)

I have Win xp pro and a DSL-2640B rounter and can't get into email and database servers at my work place with a vpn connection. Browsing the internet OK. Only problem is getting into my work place files. 

If I take my computer to another location, my friend's house I have no problem getting into the servers at work. I have tried from 4 places outside my home. The trouble seem to be with only at home. 

I have tried to get help from D-link but so far nothing works. It is not an IP address problem, not a port problem or firewall.

Anyone with an explanation why the only place I can't get access my work place servers is from home, yet I can take my computer to another location with out any problems?

I have also tried 3 different routers all by different manufacturers.

Please help, I am not an IT pro.

Makawao


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Could it be something about the ISP?


----------



## makawao (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm beginning to believe that it must be the ISP. I was hoping someone could gilve me an example of a provider being the problem. I could not get my ISP to listen to me because I purchased a new modem to replace the original modem provided by my ISP. 

What if I take my modem with me to my friend's house and connect with my modem with his ISP? This would provide pretty solid proof that it could be my ISP?

Makawao


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If he has the same ISP, use his modem, that way you eliminate the modem as a possible cause.


----------



## virtualchoirboy (Jun 1, 2008)

I know it's an old topic, but I ran into this same problem this weekend and have managed to solve it. Here's how:

First, some facts:
I have multiple machines on a small home network. Company provided laptop was originally set to pull an IP from DHCP on the DSL-2640B. We use Cisco VPN and I have AT&T DSL (formerly SBC and before that SNET). I am based in Connecticut. DSL-2640B was installed 48 hours ago and aside from Wireless WPA2 encryption, default settings and automatic setup were used.

I had some work to complete Sunday evening and tried logging in to retrieve email first. I was able to connect to VPN without a problem and maintain a connection up to the maximum idle timeout. I could NOT access remote drives, email or remote desktops like I had been able to with my (ancient) Westell Wirespeed modem + SMC2804WBRP-G. After some brief Google queries, I hit on this thread and others similar that showed no obvious solution and decided to play around with router settings.

As I was poking around in the "Advanced" tab, I found "Virtual Server". Since I occasionally take a break to play Diablo I and II, I added those "Servers" and pointed them to my main desktop that has pulls a static IP outside the DHCP range I've set up. That got me to thinking and I did the following:

- Company provided laptop now set with a fixed IP outside the normal DHCP range.
- "Server" for IPSEC added using the default port of 500 AND the company preferred port (not 500, but not revealing either - don't want to get in trouble) and pointed to new fixed IP set on the laptop.
- Added IPSEC Server for both TCP AND UDP

Once this was done, all prior functionality over the VPN was possible - email, remote desktop, network drives, etc.

I hope this helps someone else and sorry for resurrecting an old thread.


----------



## makawao (Dec 1, 2007)

Virtualchoirboy,

Thanks for your response. I confess that I am not that fluent in the language of IT pros but I will take your response to a Professional IT that have been helping me with this problem and we will give it a try.

Since my last post I have change from DSL to cable. Same ATT provider but just upgraded to cable. Results are the same.

I will let you know results as soon as I get my IT guy to look into your post.

Thanks,
Makawao


----------

